# new guy here



## maintsparky (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi everyone. New guy here. Havent really lifted or worked out in about 3years. Looking forward to this journey


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Aug 9, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## brazey (Aug 9, 2017)

Welcome...


----------



## macedog24 (Aug 11, 2017)

on behalf of PuritySourceLabs and MileHighKratom, welcome to IMF! Where all your supplement needs can be fulfilled. If you need assistance dont hesitate to ask.  Looking forward to seeing you around the forum. 


Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## maintsparky (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks


----------

